# Need Advice on Rucking...



## 3 Star Marine Mom (Oct 18, 2013)

Since my kids left home, I have been lost.  So I took up running at 48 yrs old and now 49, I have completed 5, 10, 12 and two half marathons as early as last Sunday!  I've never been an athlete, but my Marines have motivated me!  They laugh and call me Moto Mom! 
I am passionate about helping others and when my oldest Marine lost four Marines during his deployment in 2012, I felt compelled to honor them in some way.  I learned about the Bataan Memorial Death March and decided to throw the idea around and here I am; rucking in a pair of Bates Lites Durashocks for the first time today; survived 6 miles! Damn my feet hurt!  Lesson 1, I failed to wear any type of wicking sock under my socks. Lesson 2, I left my flip flops for when I was done and had to wear my boots all the way home and in to the grocery store while trying not to appear INJURED! Lesson 3, Never Quit! And last but not least Lesson 4, Ice cream helps with recovery, lol!

And this is where I need your help!
I am seeking any and all advice on rucking (light weight...maybe not even the 35; just my hydration pak, fuel,socks, etc...not sure yet) and caring for my feet! The local VFW and Flathead Marines have paid my travel expenses to make this a reality and now the pressure is on!  I have 155 days to prepare myself!  So throw it at me!  I'm ready!

Knee high panty hose under socks?  Duct tape? If so, on the feet or on the boot=n the feet or in the boot? Wicking socks? Ointments? Pack an aid kit? With what? How many miles and how many times a week should I train?

I am also doing this as a support of the Wounded Warrior Project:  http://www.crowdrise.com/3starmarinemom/fundraiser/marilynolson1


----------



## goon175 (Oct 18, 2013)

Injinji socks are like gold for preventing blisters, put them on first and then throw a pair of moisture wicking wool socks on over them, and then a pair of well-broken in boots/trail shoes - I personally really like the Asolo Fugitive GTX's, but I'm not sure if they come in womens sizes or not (I assume they do).


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 18, 2013)

SmartWool socks.  
backcountrydotcom offers a pretty sweet mil discount.


----------



## pardus (Oct 18, 2013)

You're better off toughening your feet rather than buying some fancy sock.

My advice to you is to start rucking with very light weights and short distances, i.e. use the ruck you will use during the Bataan but start with a total weight of no more than 10lbs and walk 1-2 miles. 
Evaluate what was uncomfortable/hurt etc... and adjust as necessary. 
You need to get conditioned to rucking, doing 6miles and destroying your feet is just going to hurt, you need to get used to it in order to progress. 

I would recommend buying this book too, it goes into detail about rucking and feet maintenance. 
http://www.amazon.com/Get-Selected-Special-Forces-Successfully/dp/0975355279

I also want to say, I think what you are doing is awesome.


----------



## goon175 (Oct 18, 2013)

pardus said:


> You're better off toughening your feet rather than buying some fancy sock.
> 
> I would recommend buying this book too, it goes into detail about rucking and feet maintenance.
> http://www.amazon.com/Get-Selected-Special-Forces-Successfully/dp/0975355279



"Don't buy those fancy socks, buy this fancy book instead"


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 18, 2013)

Light weight, good socks. Dual socks are good for starters, after a while when you start growing the requisite hooves, you'll be fine with a *good *single set.  I stopped wearing dual socks in boy scouts and a good set of thorlos is all I wore unless I _had_ to wear army issue for whatever reason. Even then, fresh new issue was still not total shit and wouldn't shred my feet.

Flip flops are ok, but sneakers are what I preferred if I even bothered swapping out after roadmarches.   

I wouldn't listen to Pardus anyway, there's guys on here that walk better one legged than he can with two.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 18, 2013)

https://shadowspear.com/vb/threads/toughening-your-feet.10143/


----------



## pardus (Oct 18, 2013)

goon175 said:


> "Don't buy those fancy socks, buy this fancy book instead"



Quiet now, the adults are talking 



Ranger Psych said:


> I wouldn't listen to Pardus anyway, there's guys on here that walk better one legged than he can with two.



LOL, I can't argue with that. I have some catching up to do. First day post cast!


----------



## 0699 (Oct 18, 2013)

pardus said:


> LOL, I can't argue with that. I have some catching up to do. *First day post cast*!


 
25 miler with 50 lb pack tomorrow, right?


----------



## AWP (Oct 18, 2013)

Not even close to Marine SOF. Moved.


----------



## Hillclimb (Oct 18, 2013)

Foot powder, socks, and spending time on your feet. If you have knee problems, KT tape is nice to be familiar with. They have video tutorials on their homepage.

I can't speak much on insoles, because I haven't rucked in the stock soles that come with the Lites, but I enjoyed the Superfeet inserts.


----------



## 3 Star Marine Mom (Oct 18, 2013)

I'll do that


0699 said:


> 25 miler with 50 lb pack tomorrow, right?


Curious to see how your feet hold up!  Better than mine I'm certain!



Hillclimb said:


> Foot powder, socks, and spending time on your feet. If you have knee problems, KT tape is nice to be familiar with. They have video tutorials on their homepage.
> 
> I can't speak much on insoles, because I haven't rucked in the stock soles that come with the Lites, but I enjoyed the Superfeet inserts.


I have Superfeet insoles right now...$5 for those lil suckers!  But honestly, if my Brooks running shoes insoles fit, I may switch.



pardus said:


> You're better off toughening your feet rather than buying some fancy sock.
> 
> My advice to you is to start rucking with very light weights and short distances, i.e. use the ruck you will use during the Bataan but start with a total weight of no more than 10lbs and walk 1-2 miles.
> Evaluate what was uncomfortable/hurt etc... and adjust as necessary.
> ...


Hey thank you for that!  This is COMPLETELY different than running all summer long, I'm learning!  Unfortunately, I waited til my Marines were on their way out the door to really begin doing more outdoors.  We hunt all winter long and I've been the one that usually stayed behind just to catch up on weekend chores.  Before I knew it, a little of that jiggly stuff appeared and then I felt too tired to go even when I wanted.  So I joined Crossfit, dropped 25 lbs and started running, did my first Spartan Race and kept on moving ever since! Def made the husband happy cause now I'll beat him to the tree when our hounds tree a cat! Plan to snowshoe this winter too.
But this boot thing....I'm not going to say it!  I need motivation because I REFUSE to be sitting in a medic tent crying on this march!  I'm scared to death, committed, motivated, and yet fearless!  So, yeah, I think I need to toughen up, huh?


----------



## The Hate Ape (Oct 18, 2013)

The advice you've received will help. I'm posting to say that you are awesome.


----------



## 3 Star Marine Mom (Oct 18, 2013)

3 Star Marine Mom said:


> I have Superfeet insoles right now...$5 for those lil suckers!  But honestly, if my Brooks running shoes insoles fit, I may switch.


I meant 45!!!!!



The Hate Ape said:


> The advice you've received will help. I'm posting to say that you are awesome.


Thank you...I need to hear that!



cback0220 said:


> https://shadowspear.com/vb/threads/toughening-your-feet.10143/


Hey thank you...I read through that...good stuff.  I keep hearing the pantyhose thing....seems mostly old corps posts, but they swear by it. Your thoughts, ever tried it?

I gotta say...I have one bad ass blister (busted) about the size of a quarter on my heel tonight.  I managed to still run two miles in my running shoes and suck it up.  Hurt like hell, but oh well. Bought some New Skin, but not sure if I can put it on an open blister.


----------



## medicchick (Oct 18, 2013)

goon175 said:


> Injinji socks are like gold for preventing blisters, put them on first and then throw a pair of moisture wicking wool socks on over them, and then a pair of well-broken in boots/trail shoes - I personally really like the Asolo Fugitive GTX's, *but I'm not sure if they come in womens sizes or not* (I assume they do).



Just to address the bold part, it's generally easy enough to buy mens boots that will fit a woman's foot unless they have a small one (it's generally 1 1/2 sizes down from your regular size).  I can wear a mens 7 1/2 with no problems when I need boots.  Anchorage didn't have much of a selection for females for duty boots so I had to go that route for years and have stuck with it.  Mens boots seem to last longer too.

My last pair of regular woman's combat boots my 14 year old niece now has and wears.


----------



## 3 Star Marine Mom (Oct 18, 2013)

medicchick said:


> Just to address the bold part, it's generally easy enough to buy mens boots that will fit a woman's foot unless they have a small one (it's generally 1 1/2 sizes down from your regular size).  I can wear a mens 7 1/2 with no problems when I need boots.  Anchorage didn't have much of a selection for females for duty boots so I had to go that route for years and have stuck with it.  Mens boots seem to last longer too.
> 
> My last pair of regular woman's combat boots my 14 year old niece now has and wears.


I'm wearing a men's 6 Bates Lites.

Holy Mother of God....NEVER put New Skin on an open blister!!!!! Ahhhhhhh!!!! kjhgfkjhgjhg!!!!!!!!! Whew! I got this!!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 19, 2013)

3 Star Marine Mom said:


> Holy Mother of God....NEVER put New Skin on an open blister!!!!! Ahhhhhhh!!!! kjhgfkjhgjhg!!!!!!!!! Whew! I got this!!


That's the BEST place to put New Skin!!


----------



## pardus (Oct 19, 2013)

3 Star Marine Mom said:


> But this boot thing....I'm not going to say it!  I need motivation because I REFUSE to be sitting in a medic tent crying on this march!  I'm scared to death, committed, motivated, and yet fearless!  So, yeah, I think I need to toughen up, huh?



No, it sounds like you are already tough enough. Now you need to start being smart. Get good boots that fit your feet. Go to REI etc... and try a few different types. Find what suits you.



3 Star Marine Mom said:


> I gotta say...I have one bad ass blister (busted) about the size of a quarter on my heel tonight.  I managed to still run two miles in my running shoes and suck it up.  Hurt like hell, but oh well. Bought some New Skin, but not sure if I can put it on an open blister.



Now that is not smart at all. Actually Foolish in my opinion.

I told you before to take it slow until you adjust, take it or leave it, up to you.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 19, 2013)

3 Star Marine Mom said:


> Holy Mother of God....NEVER put New Skin on an open blister!!!!! Ahhhhhhh!!!! kjhgfkjhgjhg!!!!!!!!! Whew! I got this!!



Bet you it feels better than a betadine injection...


----------



## 8654Maine (Oct 19, 2013)

Benzoin, maybe?  Never had it, but heard it from others.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 19, 2013)

You should go get a pair of Solomon's or Merrill's.


----------



## pardus (Oct 19, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> You should go get a pair of Solomon's or Merrill's.



I brought a pair of Sawtooths, great boot. But wouldn't feet my damn duckfeet.


----------



## hoorah (Oct 20, 2013)

hope this helps.


----------



## 3 Star Marine Mom (Oct 22, 2013)

pardus said:


> No, it sounds like you are already tough enough. Now you need to start being smart. Get good boots that fit your feet. Go to REI etc... and try a few different types. Find what suits you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, the blister was acquired the same evening you were typing your advice, and I agree 100% foolish. Couldn't agree more.  look, im not not here to be a failure. I do heed the warnings of your expertise (which I apporeciate) or I wouldnt be here. Unfortunately,  i didnt wait a day for a response and honestly, I didnt expect anyone to be interested in some green horn marine mom, ya know?


----------



## 3 Star Marine Mom (Oct 22, 2013)

hoorah said:


> hope this helps.


Thank you


----------



## 3 Star Marine Mom (Oct 22, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> You should go get a pair of Solomon's or Merrill's.


----------



## 3 Star Marine Mom (Oct 22, 2013)

Im already training in a pair of Bates Lites Durashocks.....pretty well committed to these unless they wreak havoc on my feet. But I would say at this point, its me, im being a lightweight and I  need to suck it up a bit, lol!


----------



## x SF med (Oct 22, 2013)

3 Star Marine Mom said:


> I'm wearing a men's 6 Bates Lites.
> 
> Holy Mother of God....NEVER put New Skin on an open blister!!!!! Ahhhhhhh!!!! kjhgfkjhgjhg!!!!!!!!! Whew! I got this!!


 
Tincture of Benzoin is much better. 

No really, buy some and use it to hold moleskin in the hotspots - it can also be used in 'grunt' mode - a blister starts, pull out the liquid wit ha syringe, then partially fill the blister with tincture of benzoin...  your head will explode, but you will not get a blister there again.


----------



## 8654Maine (Oct 23, 2013)

Fine line between being "Hard" and "Smart".  However, don't overthink it, either.
That thread on foot care is good info.
Go ruck.  Get blisters.  Toughen the soles.  Work on conditioning, flexibility, and recuperate.
Little old grandmas in little hovels in little villages carry tons of shit on their head for miles.


----------



## 3 Star Marine Mom (Oct 23, 2013)

8654Maine said:


> Fine line between being "Hard" and "Smart".  However, don't overthink it, either.
> That thread on foot care is good info.
> Go ruck.  Get blisters.  Toughen the soles.  Work on conditioning, flexibility, and recuperate.
> Little old grandmas in little hovels in little villages carry tons of shit on their head for miles.


Haha, well I am a grandma, lol! Yeah, im am really trying not to overthink it, which I am guilty of when I lift. I just am one who fears failure, so I fight extra hard and beat myself up. I tend to be an instant gratification kinda person and in this case, that is not smart, I know.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 23, 2013)

3 Star Marine Mom said:


> Haha, well I am a grandma, lol! Yeah, im am really trying not to overthink it, which I am guilty of when I lift. I just am one who fears failure, so I fight extra hard and beat myself up. I tend to be an instant gratification kinda person and in this case, that is not smart, I know.


 

Remember... PAIN PURIFIES  :-"


----------



## 3 Star Marine Mom (Oct 23, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Remember... PAIN PURIFIES  :-"


ouch, that almost sounds like an experienced Cross Fit person speaking??????


----------



## x SF med (Oct 24, 2013)

3 Star Marine Mom said:


> ouch, that almost sounds like an experienced Cross Fit person speaking??????


 
Nope...  just an SF guy...  it was the sign over the PT area known as the 'Gig Pit'.  Lovely place, lost and gained a few pounds there.


----------



## txpj007 (Oct 24, 2013)

3 Star Marine Mom said:


> I meant 45!!!!!
> 
> 
> Thank you...I need to hear that!
> ...


 
The panty hose liner works...you just need the anklet variety.  The panty hose bears the brunt of all the friction and not your skin.  Case in point.  From time to time AFSOF does a memorial ruck from San Antonio to Hurlbert Field (Destin) FL.  Its non stop over several days with teams swapping out day and night shift.  I happened to be on the phone with one of the guys around the half way point.  He mentioned how bad his feet were as well as some of the other guys.  I was a little shocked that none of them were saavy but gave them the old panty hose tip.  He said it literally saved all of their feet.  It works.... 

Yes you can put new skin on open blisters.  Just dont pop the blisters.


----------



## 0699 (Oct 24, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Remember... PAIN PURIFIES  :-"


 
1) Rub your feet with a thick layer of vaseline
2) Put plastic bread bags over your feet
3) Put socks and boots on over bread bags

The vaseline will reduce friction and prevent blisters...


----------



## x SF med (Oct 24, 2013)

0699 said:


> 1) Rub your feet with a thick layer of vaseline
> 2) Put plastic bread bags over your feet
> 3) Put socks and boots on over bread bags
> 
> The vaseline will reduce friction and prevent blisters...


 

You forgot to add.... and your core temp will get to boiling in about 1.5 hours.... don't worry just drink more water... and don't look at your feet after you take the bag-o-petrolatum off.... it will make you puke.

otherwise...


----------



## Mac_NZ (Oct 24, 2013)

What kind of pack are you using and if it's one of the civvy go faster types has it been fitted properly?

I'm going to echo Cbacks comment, I'm a massive fan of Salamon's XA Pro 3d mids if your not going to be hitting terrain that makes a Chamois puke.

After a bit your going to notice hard limps on your feet where you build up a callus, use Pumice if you can get it to scour it down and get a good foot balm (neat feat is the one I use, don't get neat foot oil) and rub that liberally onto any cracks that you start getting in the skin.


----------



## medicchick (Oct 24, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Remember... PAIN PURIFIES  :-"


Isn't that a line from The Chronicles of Riddick?:-"


----------



## x SF med (Oct 24, 2013)

Lon


medicchick said:


> Isn't that a line from The Chronicles of Riddick?:-"


Longer ago than that, m'dear...


----------



## 3 Star Marine Mom (Oct 26, 2013)

txpj007 said:


> The panty hose liner works...you just need the anklet variety.  The panty hose bears the brunt of all the friction and not your skin.  Case in point.  From time to time AFSOF does a memorial ruck from San Antonio to Hurlbert Field (Destin) FL.  Its non stop over several days with teams swapping out day and night shift.  I happened to be on the phone with one of the guys around the half way point.  He mentioned how bad his feet were as well as some of the other guys.  I was a little shocked that none of them were saavy but gave them the old panty hose tip.  He said it literally saved all of their feet.  It works....
> 
> Yes you can put new skin on open blisters.  Just dont pop the blisters.


I use to live in Destin back in the day...that's a long ruck!  And unfortunately, by the time I felt the hot spot, that blister was wide open and being ignorant, I lathered New Skin on and damn near died a thousand deaths! lol, Definitely was a dumb move, but made me wake up!


----------



## 3 Star Marine Mom (Oct 26, 2013)

Mac_NZ said:


> What kind of pack are you using and if it's one of the civvy go faster types has it been fitted properly?
> 
> I'm going to echo Cbacks comment, I'm a massive fan of Salamon's XA Pro 3d mids if your not going to be hitting terrain that makes a Chamois puke.
> 
> After a bit your going to notice hard limps on your feet where you build up a callus, use Pumice if you can get it to scour it down and get a good foot balm (neat feat is the one I use, don't get neat foot oil) and rub that liberally onto any cracks that you start getting in the skin.


My pack is a civilian pack, Bad Lands, but yes, I did get it fitted.  I'm pretty small, well idk, 5'1" if I stand really tall, lol and bout an honest 125. I'm not certain yet if I can truly pull off doing the light weight category at 35lbs for a full 26.2 miles.  I hope I can, but I would rather be smart rather than look stupid, ya know? After all, I don't want to draw unnecessary attention to myself and I'm not out to prove anything other than honoring our wounded veterans, my son's buddies KIA; taking it all in and finishing injury free.  As far as my feet, I use Glide on my feet and rub it all over; have been using since I started running long distances and it works well for me.


----------



## 3 Star Marine Mom (Oct 26, 2013)

Well,


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 27, 2013)

Use your locale to your advantage.  White Sands is higher than you, but you've got elevation within easy reach to train.  Lots of people will be learning that elevation can be a killer.

LL


----------



## Centermass (Oct 27, 2013)

X2 on what 8675309 Marine said. 

Don't baby your feet. It's always nice to soak them when they hurt, but your feet need to toughen up in addition to other remedies in order to reduce blistering.


----------



## 3 Star Marine Mom (Nov 2, 2013)

Centermass said:


> X2 on what 8675309 Marine said.
> 
> Don't baby your feet. It's always nice to soak them when they hurt, but your feet need to toughen up in addition to other remedies in order to reduce blistering.


Thanks for the advice.  Yes, I have been doing my best to just let them be and allow them to toughen up.  My bis xxs blister on my heel has healed now and the boots feel like they're getting broke in, so that's good.  No new hot spots so far.


----------



## 3 Star Marine Mom (Nov 2, 2013)

I have survived my first few weeks of rucking with my baby pack, but I did upgrade today.  I just felt that it was so small and I didn't care for the way the bladder fit in the pack.  Went with slightly bigger and it feels good.  Feet are hanging in there, but it's time to go a little further now; at least get back up to my 6+ mile.  I agree from those of you that initially commented, doing 6 off the top was foolish.  But I think I'm ready now.  I managed to run 2.7 of a 6.4 mile ruck the other day (just cause I got bored) with a 10.5lb pack, so I was pleased.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 3, 2013)

3 Star Marine Mom said:


> ...  I managed to run 2.7 of a 6.4 mile ruck the other day (just cause I got bored) with a 10.5lb pack, so I was pleased.


 
Please, don't run with a ruck unless you have to....  it does horrendous things to many parts of your body, especially as weight increases...  learn to step out further and smooth your stride, the less inertial displacement and 'bounce' the easier it is to go longer distances...  if you get bored, use a friggin Walkman/ipod to occupy yourself...  belay bad habits now before they become ingrained...  or you will pay for them with major physical issues...  knees, back, neck, neuro...  ask any of the guys/gals who have 'humped a ruck' for a living...  smooth is good with weight on your back.

Sorry to preach, but it's humid and cool here today... and my knees and back and feet are talking to me from years of abuse.


----------



## 3 Star Marine Mom (Nov 3, 2013)

x SF mI will heed your warning. Thank youd said:


> Please, don't run with a ruck unless you have to....  it does horrendous things to many parts of your body, especially as weight increases...  learn to step out further and smooth your stride, the less inertial displacement and 'bounce' the easier it is to go longer distances...  if you get bored, use a friggin Walkman/ipod to occupy yourself...  belay bad habits now before they become ingrained...  or you will pay for them with major physical issues...  knees, back, neck, neuro...  ask any of the guys/gals who have 'humped a ruck' for a living...  smooth is good with weight on your back.
> 
> Sorry to preach, but it's humid and cool here today... and my knees and back and feet are talking to me from years of abuse.


Advice taken, i


----------



## bradmc (Nov 12, 2013)

here are a few tips that we put together on ruck marching. More tips at bottom of article on double socks, foot care.  Hope these tips help..
http://sealgrinderpt.com/navy-seal-workout/ruck-marching-tips.html/


----------



## 3 Star Marine Mom (Nov 12, 2013)

bradmc said:


> here afee rally for work ( a few tips that we put together on ruck marching. More tips at bottom of article on double socks, foot care.  Hope these tips help..
> http://sealgrinderpt.com/navy-SEAL-workout/ruck-marching-tips.html/


Thanks for the link!,just got back from a rah rah ree pep talk session with my work ( that's meant to be sarcastic)...Even to just get away from people that never have gotten dirt under their fingernails, never fired a gun, no affiliation with the military, think we already pulled out of afghanistan and don't believe in the outdoors and ruck! Heading out after work tomorrow and start gaining a little more distance.


----------



## 3 Star Marine Mom (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, managed to go 7.6 miles today....comes out to be ab8ut 18:41 mile. Slow, but im not trying to win, I want to  finish. The old blistered narly left heel did great. Has h8t spot on the right, stopped about 3 miles in, doctored it up and kept moving.  Disappointed though, was shooting for 10 miles. Had 20lbs on and I definitely felt it when I was done. Wearing the pack high and tight to the body.  Fear of failure drives me...I  have to get past these hot spots....


----------



## CDG (Nov 18, 2013)

3 Star Marine Mom said:


> I  have to get past these hot spots....


 
Give it time.  Keep rucking, and keep stopping to treat the hot spots.  If treating them doesn't work, then call it off.  You aren't doing yourself any favors if you push to the point of shredded feet and then can't ruck at all for a 2-3 weeks while it heals up.  Rucking beats your body up, so you need to do everything you can to mitigate that.  Take care of more than just your feet.  Stay hydrated, do moblity work, foam roll, etc.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 18, 2013)

About the only thing I can add here, is that if you are not use to cross country and are only training on the hardball, you will be in for a world of surprise. If you can hit any dirt trails or blaze your own path somewhere, there is a ton of benefit to getting of the hardball.

$.02


----------

